# Pics of my Custom Gheenoes & Gladesman



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

so, if you *had* to sell one of them, which one would it be?


----------



## Mikemv (Jan 12, 2007)

RC, I only have the ECC Gladesman at this time but still have access to the White LT15 for showing it for Pugar & CG. I like them all and would be happy with any of them. The guys that bought my White CG LT15 are so happy with it. It is a very stable boat for them. I had demoed to them awhile back and they finally demanded that I sell it to them. They are members of our local Fly Fishing club. The MV CG's were designed by Pugar for me and fly fishing! All of the hulls have matured and upgraded. Fish whatever makes you happy! Pick Yours! Best Fishes, MikeMV


----------



## draggingcanoe (Dec 11, 2006)

Where did you get the clips for the Cajun Anchor... that install just under the Gunwales?


----------



## Mikemv (Jan 12, 2007)

DC, I truly do not remember but it was either West Marine or Boater's World or Bass Pro Shop. I have a set here if you need them. Mike


----------



## the_knotty_oar (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey nice gheenoes. Wear can I find that platform ??? thanks
Nick-


----------



## Mikemv (Jan 12, 2007)

Dear Nick, call Pugar at the CG Shop. He designed & installed it for the MV series decks. Mike


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Pics of my Custom Gheenoes & Gladesman*

I REALLY like that NMZ of yours. Sweet layout! I fly fish too so that layout is very appealing to me!
I'll have to give this Pugar guy a call! So, as an owner of both the classic and the NMZ how much of a stability trade-off is their between the two? How much more skinny can you get with the NMZ than with the classic. Other than reduced payload and possibly stability, are there any other trade-offs when going with the NMZ?


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Pics of my Custom Gheenoes & Gladesman*

Also, how does the NMZ compare to gladesman stability?
Thanks


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Pics of my Custom Gheenoes & Gladesman*

nice pics.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Pics of my Custom Gheenoes & Gladesman*



> Also, how does the NMZ compare to gladesman stability?
> Thanks


I will answer this one....oh wait I am a moderator...ethics...dern ethics.

go Gheenoe!


----------

